# Describe Yourself In One Word



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Indolent.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Chatterbox


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Inspired


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

angelic


----------



## Cathryn Grant (Dec 7, 2010)

Driven.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Busy.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

adventurous


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

superkalifragilisticixbyaladocious


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> superkalifragilisticixbyaladocious


You are right Jason.. that's you perfectly!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> You are right Jason.. that's you perfectly!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Pensive


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Focused


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Irreverent


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Contrary

No, wait...

Contemplative

Wait...I didn't go yet...

Skeptical

Wait...wait...I know...

Indecisive


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Adventurous!


-Vianka


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

reliable


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Optimistic


Dawn


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Kind.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Introverted.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hungry


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Grateful


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Eclectic.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Determined.


----------



## Mike Cooley (Mar 12, 2011)

maximum-overdrive!

(work full time -- write novels -- play in two bands -- Dad -- husband) 


Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Curmudgeon.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Methodical.
Regimented.

I read somewhere that to get a good idea of how you should brand your writing, you should ask 5 friends to give you one word that best describes you. Then build your PR around the most common.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Depressed.

Joyce


----------



## Mike Cooley (Mar 12, 2011)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Depressed.
> 
> Joyce


Some of the best novels ever written came from that... so cheer up! Don't make us come down there... 

Mike


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Curmudgeon.


LL said you used my word, I told her there could be more than one.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

mothering


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> LL said you used my word, I told her there could be more than one.


Then I'll consider myself in good company.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ Got room for a third?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> ^^ Got room for a third?


Ah, yes. The company gets even better.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<curtseys>


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While I am starting to detect signs of curmudgeonliness, I figure I'll wait until I'm at least 60 before I allow it to become my defining word.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cautious


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Short (physical trait.  )

or


Jet-powered


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Eccentric.


'ya think? giggle


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Loyal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Affectionate


----------



## Die$el (Apr 24, 2011)

Bababadalgharaghtakamminarronnkonnbronntonnerronntuonnthunntrovarrhounawnskawntoohoohoordenenthurnuk!  
And yes, it's a real world.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

green.

and it's not easy.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

huh?


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Ben.

Wait, what?


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

disorganized


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

indescribable


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Alien


----------



## jolenekendry (May 3, 2011)

Snarky.

(I do try to keep it in check!)


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Introverted.


Can I share this label with you Thumper?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

English


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Weary.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Dry


----------

